# New member from TX



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sage Council. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk* :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome neighbor!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

